# Lawn Mower help and ID



## landscraper (May 14, 2010)

Trying to help my father in law with his mower. It keeps chewing up the belt that goes to the motor. Don't know the make and model because it's been painted. Not sure if he's using the right belt. The one he keeps trying is 1/2" x 62". Any help appreciated. Hopefully the attached pic works.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

landscraper said:


> Trying to help my father in law with his mower. It keeps chewing up the belt that goes to the motor. Don't know the make and model because it's been painted. Not sure if he's using the right belt. The one he keeps trying is 1/2" x 62". Any help appreciated. Hopefully the attached pic works.


Did you check under the seat for the model number. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## landscraper (May 14, 2010)

Yeah nothing under the seat. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Get the code number off of the engine and perhaps we can get an idea of the year to look at. Looks like an MTD unit possibly an old Montgomery Wards rider.

I looked up a few 1994 models that looked similar with the 46" mower deck. Called for a B section 64" belt (5/8 - 64 or 5L640) that may be why it's eating 1/2" belts, they sit to deep in the pulley.


----------



## landscraper (May 14, 2010)

Thanks that's very helpful of you. I'll get that belt and give it a shot. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## landscraper (May 14, 2010)

Thicker belt is working good. Thanks again!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

landscraper said:


> Thicker belt is working good. Thanks again!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

